# I have been experimenting with some new handle designs.



## Bensbites (Mar 29, 2017)

I haven't seen much on the web like it. 

Twisted laminated walnut and cherry with a African Blackwood ferrule and endcap. 
M






Laminated maple and cherry with a E Indian Rosewood ferrule. 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## jessf (Mar 29, 2017)

Tight glue joints. I like it.


----------



## camperman (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 29, 2017)

jessf said:


> Tight glue joints. I like it.



+1


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 29, 2017)

Very elegant design. Me like.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words. I am making a few of the top design to trade with a new knife maker I met on another forum. I wish I had known how much I enjoy this hobby 10 yrs ago.


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 30, 2017)

I have been playing around in my head with similar idea's for some time but never put any of it into practice. Nice to see what it can work out to. Thanks for sharing and my compliments on your work!


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 6, 2017)

Ok, I made a few more and fixed some minor blemishes in the first couple.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 6, 2017)

!!! NICE !!! :bigeek: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## zetieum (Apr 6, 2017)

very original


----------



## valgard (Apr 6, 2017)

The designs are very unique, my concern is that some of the tang holes seem to be off centre on that batch. Is that intentional as part of the design of some of the handles? Or is it just an effect from the pictures?


----------



## merlijny2k (Apr 6, 2017)

The very left one the hole seems somewhat out of center is that intentional?


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 6, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> The very left one the hole seems somewhat out of center is that intentional?



You are correct. Good eye, I leave these tang holes very thin, approximately 1/16 inch, so I can enlarge and center them later. I am still refining my process so that it is not necessary.


----------



## Leftygrinder (Apr 8, 2017)

I like those quite a bit. Well done.


----------

